# Let's See Those Arabians!



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys! 

I was looking through my pictures and I realized that I didn't have a lot of pictures of the horse I learned to ride on, so I figured i'd post some pictures of him, then decided that I wanted to see all yalls horses... soooo... let's see your Arabian horses! Tell a bit about them, too.

This is Mo. He's a 14.3 hand Arabian gelding and is the horse that I learned to ride on. He always loved to run as fast as he could go and he would never harm a rider intentionally. He's 24 years old this year (trust me, he doesn't act nor look his age) and now lives with my cousin down the road, where he's leading a very nice retired life. He has really bad artheritis in one of his front fetlocks and goes lame if he's on a hard surface for more than a mile, and he's got come form of cancer in his blood that causes huge tumors to erupt on his body at random and we used to have to get them surgically removed by the vet, but he hasn't had a tumor 'erupt' in about four years now. 




































So, let's see your Arab horses!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

My baby Nudge. Reg Araban Pony, Grandeur Ice Magic, 75% pure.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Aw, Nudge is too cute Miss Katie!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Can I post a Arabian I used to own?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

> Can I post a Arabian I used to own?


Sure! I posted Mo and we don't own him anymore... lol. Post Arabs you used to own, lease or have leased in the past, or don't own but ride or mess with.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Chester, Im pretty sure he is a purebred. I gave him to my uncle as he wasnt working out for me.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, he's a cutie! His face kinda reminds me of mo... I think it's the forelock, lol.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

lol, Mo remind me of Chester as well.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

This is Braveheart W, aka Nut ( ) my 5 y/o gelding. I recently got him, but before me he was Region 7 Reserve Champion in halter. He's a little... nutty? hyper  But a sweet boy. Not sure exactly what my plans are for him as of now. He's broke but green. 


























My mare Golebica (aka Spring). She is also broke but VERY green, I think she was pretty much just a broodmare? She's for sale.


























And then my Arabian Pony, Calista (CheyAuts Starlit Firefly). She's 4 and green as well (I have a lot of green horses haha). My future hunter horse.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

All three of them are beautiful, but I think my favorite is the first one... Braveheart W... lol... Nut is a nice barn name... made me laugh. Anyway, they are all gorgeous, though!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

We have a bunch here b/c we're the Arabian Rescue Mission (arabianrescuemission.org if anyone is interested) and I have one personal arab named Ridge.

Britt - would LOVE to see your guy's bloodlines as he looks very similar to Ridge. Ridge is 14, was recently rescued from slaughter, and raced for years. Here's a few pics of him - he LOVES to jump!


























Oh! Since you guys are Arab lovers, I'm gonna shamelessly ask for your help to write a few reviews to raise $$ for the Arabian Rescue Mission - it's FREE and if you join, just write a few reviews of places near you (doctors, vets, restaurants, feed stores, tack shops, whatever!) and the company will donate $$ to the rescue for each review you write. Also if any of YOU work with a rescue, spread the word about this site as it's a great way to raise money without needing donations from people! The Arabian Rescue Mission - Insider Pages


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh and for that fundraiser, we only have a few days left so THANK YOU!! ))

Britt - i'll post Ridge's bloodlines in a min and we can compare


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is my girl, Lacy. She's 20, unregistered but registrable and she's super silly. She's pretty short too. She has a belief that everything in life is about her and everyone in life should like her. =P She's very interesting to try to understand. When I got her she was super overweight but she's much much better now. (the first two are uber chub Lacy and the second two are now. =)


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

CJ82Sky, I wish we could compare the bloodlines on your Ridge and our [old] Mo... but Mo isn't registered and we don't even know who his sire and dam are/were... though we know that he's pureblooded. Lol. They do look a lot alike, though, don't they... They could be brothers! Lol.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww Britt, well who knows maybe they ARE related 

I only know Ridge's bloodlines b/c he's registered and tattooed. He came from the direct to slaughter pens so if it wasn't for that tattoo, I'd not even know his real name.

Ridge Arabian


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Britt  He's such a silly horse! My husband always says he has a mental problem haha


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol. 

Anyone else have any Arabian's they want to share with us?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

My very favorite topic.....Arabians! I don't have my two any more....both have passed on, the grey was my Arabian gelding Daanex....also my avatar, he was an *Exelsjor son and was so gentle and would go anywhere and do anything, I loved him dearly, he was an awesome horse and anyone could ride him. The chestnut was the love of my life, NS Joi Kara, she was a *Hal Gazal granddaughter and had several crosses to *Raseyn, and also to Raffon. I bought her as a yearling and she passed away a year ago at the age of 23, I miss her something awful. She was very sweet and so gentle, she was my dream.

So many beautiful Arabians on here, I love seeing everyone's pictures!
I am so amazed that a beautiful horse like Ridge was destined for slaughter, so glad to see he was rescued.....what are his bloodlines??


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I have two to show off (one former and one current)! 

This is Conteztar aka Tory. I got him when he was 21. He was abondaned at a stable because he injured his hind leg and couldn't show anymore. He had awesome bloodlines. He was shown twice winning 1st in his first show then getting 3rd in Regionals and was qualified for Nationals. He was such a great boy it makes me so angry that his owners would just dump him because of a bum leg. He passed away a couple of months ago from unknown causes. Anyway here's some pics of him.

























And this is Dahli my current Arabian. I don't know a lot about bloodlines but I love her so much. She's 21 as well and we're working on dressage and jumping. When I got her she hadn't been ridden in years because she was uncontrollable and would accept a bit in her mouth. But that's pretty much fixed now.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Gorgeous horses everyone! Arabians are sooo pretty.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Janasse.....Tory was so beautiful! And Dahli is just gorgeous. May I ask what their bloodlines are? I am somewhat of a pedigree hound and enjoy hearing about pedigrees....lol.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is my baby girl Ashen. She is 8 yrs old and a purebred registered arabian.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh thank you! I just love my Ashen.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

They're all extremely beautiful.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Remali said:


> Janasse.....Tory was so beautiful! And Dahli is just gorgeous. May I ask what their bloodlines are? I am somewhat of a pedigree hound and enjoy hearing about pedigrees....lol.


 
Thank you. Here is Tory's Pedigree 








Like I said I don't know who Dahli's Dam was but her sire was DH Lamplighter 

-----------------------Nureddin (Witraz x Norma)
---------------Aladdin
-----------------------Lalage (Gerwazy x Lafirynda)
DH Lamplighter 
-----------------------*Bask (Witraz x Balalajka)
---------------Flaming Fire
-----------------------*Ferzon (Ferneyn x Fersara)


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone in here have access to the Arabian Registry to look at bloodlines? I would love to know all of Dahli's pedigree. By the way her Registered name is RS Dolly. I didn't like her name spelling so I changed.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry I am not a member, but here is Ashen's pedigree.

Rj Hallazeer Arabian


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

My 100% Pure Polish Arab.  Pretty excited as I just found his pedigree online and found out he used to be a racehorse from 1997-1998, and he is fifteen years old! I was worried he was older. LOL

Eld Worlord "Cash":
 (click to enlarge)

 (click to enlarge)

Eld Worlord Arabian


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

Janasse said:


> Does anyone in here have access to the Arabian Registry to look at bloodlines? I would love to know all of Dahli's pedigree. By the way her Registered name is RS Dolly. I didn't like her name spelling so I changed.


Rs Dolly Arabian


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Meg said:


> Rs Dolly Arabian


Thank you but this is incomplete as well. She is registered through www.*arabianhorse*s.org but to be able to look at the pedigrees of the horses, you have to have a subscription. I am really curious to see her entire pedigree.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

My lovely boy Kachari! As a 3 1/2 year old (first 2), then as a 5 year old (2nd two)


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Question:

Can anybody tell me about Ashen's bloodlines? I have little knowledge of that type of thing. Thanks!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm drooling over Kachari...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Lady Ashen, I can help you out there....her pedigre is very nice! Some Egyptian, Polish and Crabbet, even a little Spanish...Talagato was a gorgeous horse, he was Spanish and Egyptian (*Talal was an Egyptian import); El Gato mainly was Crabbet. Her dam's side looks to be a lot of Crabbet, but I see a cross to *Hal Gazal there too and he was Polish. Very nice bloodlines she has!

Janasse....no wonder Conteztar is so typey....he has *An Malik in there, he was such a gorgeous stallion, Spanish, I love those Spanish horses. And the resy of the pedigree is so nice too, Egyptian and Crabbet.....I always liked a blending of thoise lines, my mare Kara was a Crabbet-Polish cross with a bit of Spanish from the Draper imports.

It's fun seeing everyone's horses and looking at the pedigrees....so many nice horses!

Kachari is stunning


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Remali said:


> Lady Ashen, I can help you out there....her pedigre is very nice! Some Egyptian, Polish and Crabbet, even a little Spanish...Talagato was a gorgeous horse, he was Spanish and Egyptian (*Talal was an Egyptian import); El Gato mainly was Crabbet. Her dam's side looks to be a lot of Crabbet, but I see a cross to *Hal Gazal there too and he was Polish. Very nice bloodlines she has!


Really? 

Was she bred to do anything specifically? Like halter, racing, etc.?

Thanks so much for the info!!!!!!!!!!

I would never sell my darling, but is she worth anything since all I do with her is trails?


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Remali said:


> Janasse....no wonder Conteztar is so typey....he has *An Malik in there, he was such a gorgeous stallion, Spanish, I love those Spanish horses. And the resy of the pedigree is so nice too, Egyptian and Crabbet.....I always liked a blending of thoise lines, my mare Kara was a Crabbet-Polish cross with a bit of Spanish from the Draper imports.


 
Yes he was a fantastic horse. His sire, Top Contender, I believe was the Reserve National Champion in like '96 or something like that. I have the artilcle somewhere in here. Also his grandsire, El Mohktar, played "The Black" in The Black Stallion Returns. He was bred to show and when he could no longer compete they just left him at the stable they were boarding him here on the mainland (he was origninally from Hawaii). Broke my heart to hear his story. Anyone that saw him could only comment on how beautiful he was, not on his gimpy leg. Anyways sorry for blabbing. Arabian Pride I guess


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I remember Top Contender, he was beautiful! I love those bloodlines. That's right, El Mohktar was one of the Black stallions, he was another beauty!

LadyAshen.....Crabbet Arabians are known to be very athletic and you see a lot of them really doing well in performance classes of all kinds. The Spanish Arabians are very exotic and usually have such huge beautiful eyes. And I would say on the whole the Egyptian lines (in particular the Nazeer lines, *Talal was a Nazeer son) really excelled at halter. The Polish were used a lot for racing, and were shown a lot at both halter and performance. She is a good mix of some very nice bloodlines!


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Remali said:


> LadyAshen.....Crabbet Arabians are known to be very athletic and you see a lot of them really doing well in performance classes of all kinds. The Spanish Arabians are very exotic and usually have such huge beautiful eyes. And I would say on the whole the Egyptian lines (in particular the Nazeer lines, *Talal was a Nazeer son) really excelled at halter. The Polish were used a lot for racing, and were shown a lot at both halter and performance. She is a good mix of some very nice bloodlines!


Thank you loads! When I bought Ashen from the breeders they sent me her pedigree. I had never even looked at it when I bought her. I just liked the horse and she liked me.

I fell in love immediately and paid $1,100 in 2006 -including her bridle and saddle. She was a well handled and well mannered, gentle, but rusty greenbroke 6 yr old. I looked at her pedigree a few months later, but as you can tell, I know little about arabian bloodlines. 

But apparently I must know a good horse when I see one! Or else, I am just durn lucky.:wink:

Did I pay too much?


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

Janassee, yeah it doesn't give you much, just thought I'd throw that out there! Beautiful horses, everybody!!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh Remali - Ridge's bloodlines are here:

Ridge Arabian
sorry if i posted already i can't remember...the cold outside froze my brain!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh, nice bloodlines, Amaal was one of my very very favorites!! And *Witez II was amazing. Nice blend of Polish and Egyptian, no wonder he is so pretty and athletic.


----------



## Sendero (Jan 16, 2009)

Good pictures. I enjoyed them all. Sometimes the facial concave is so severe that it makes the Arabian look bug-eyed, and many folks like that look. But I really don't, and all the the horses posted so far have beautiful faces. I love the body lines of the Arabian, especially the head and neck. Thanks for posting.


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful horses! Do half Arabians qualify? I know zip about bloodlines. But I love arabians and I have a colt and a filly that are half arabian.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is my first horse, well pony. I got him when I was 8 i think, any how I have bought an sold him 4 times and looks like im going to be buying him back soon. haha. He is a great kids horse, you feel like you are about to fall off he will stop. But the problem with people buying him (and I warn them) unless you know how to ride REALY well dont try to gallop him because it takes a few secounds to calm him down. But the kids never learn and will fall off and dont want to ride anymore. The other reason people sale him back to us is he love food. He lets you ride him because off food. He doesnt bond. He rather have food then people. But thats just because he was abused when I got him. He was walking bones. No fat or mousil on his body. But hes really is a sweetie. He will let you do anything with him.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh and I forgot to add he is 75% arab.We have no clue what is the other 25%


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I like his pink mane. =P


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's mine!!

Onyx: 4 year old arabian Gelding 

im in the process of tracking down his papers.




















http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/arab064.jpgMs Twilight- 23 year old arabian mare
her breeding- http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ms+twilight



















Dawn: 18 year old arabian mare
Radamenicks Daan- Radamenicks Daan Arabian


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG! Your horses are so pretty Twilight! Ms Twilight has a pedigree to die for, she is a *Barich de Washoe granddaughter?!! Holy moly! I loved that stallion, he was Spanish. And Khemo and The Egyptian Prince, Pomona Ahmen and Gulastra.....really very very nice! And Fadjur is in there too......no wonder she is so typey and exotic! She is a treasure!!!

Onyx is a doll, he has such a pretty face, looking forward to hearing more about him!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> I like his pink mane. =P


Haha! Thanks! These pictures were for ever ago. But I still remeber that morning before the parade it was 4 I think and I went in his stall to color his mane and tail and he could hardly care what I was doing and I jumped on his back and draped myslef across his back and I fell asleep for 10 mins. then one of the girls came in there and woke me up. I was glad he didnt move. I would have fell straight off!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

The pink in his mane is so pretty, we did that to our white toy Poodle when I was a kid, lol. He sure is a gorgeous horse, was that a parade you were in? (oh duh, yes I re-read your post and see it was!) I love how white he is, don't see that all that often as most get the flea-bitten pattern to their greying.....he is a pretty boy and sounds like a sweet horse, my mare and my gelding I used to have were like that too....would let you do anything.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Remali said:


> The pink in his mane is so pretty, we did that to our white toy Poodle when I was a kid, lol. He sure is a gorgeous horse, was that a parade you were in? (oh duh, yes I re-read your post and see it was!) I love how white he is, don't see that all that often as most get the flea-bitten pattern to their greying.....he is a pretty boy and sounds like a sweet horse, my mare and my gelding I used to have were like that too....would let you do anything.


 
Thanks! He is considered flea bitten sence his skin his spotted EVERYWHERE but his hair never seemed to grow out that way. But (this migh be random) he doesnt age! Haha, when I bought him the vet told me he was 11 and three years later I had the vet check him again (after I bought him back) he was 11. I think I have got him checked out at least five times and I always ask "How old do you think he is?" its always somewhere between 10-12. :lol:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> OMG! Your horses are so pretty Twilight! Ms Twilight has a pedigree to die for, she is a *Barich de Washoe granddaughter?!! Holy moly! I loved that stallion, he was Spanish. And Khemo and The Egyptian Prince, Pomona Ahmen and Gulastra.....really very very nice! And Fadjur is in there too......no wonder she is so typey and exotic! She is a treasure!!!
> 
> Onyx is a doll, he has such a pretty face, looking forward to hearing more about him!


 
haha! yep i know! she was owned by a lady that used her in hunter hack and they went to the top, she was in the top 5 at arab nationals twice! way before i got her of chourse! the lady that owned her also took her to oversea's for shows! i got an amazing deal for her! she had some head tossing problems when i first got her but she just had a really sesitive mouth so i switched her over to a hackamor and she stoped!  i have had her now for about 8 years and love her to death! too bad she's un able to have any foals... i really wanted to breed her but she wont take. :-( 

yep im hoping i can get the lady that bred him to hand over his papers, so hopefully she will!!  or at least tell me his reg name. thats enough for me!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

They're all adorably cute! None have a very dished face, either... which is awesome, because I agree with whoever said it... the 'extremely dished' faces look... well, strange...


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is the love of my life(don't tell my SO!!) He is an NV Congo son. Sadly, I had to sell him, but I never forget him.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG movingon that horse is stunning!!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh WOW! MovingOn, he's absolutely beautiful and adorable and super cute!!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## jessicaburkhart (May 22, 2008)

Woow! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Goose350 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! He is an amazing boy. When circumstances allow, I want another Arab. I'll find photos of the other Arabs I have had in my life!


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

ISNT HE CUTE!! hahah Thats my baby running with his friend!


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

Goose350 said:


> YouTube - Arabians running and playing


 Here is somemore pictures of Saban.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

here are some pics of my arabian, Pharoah,I dont know his bloodlines his papers are on the way to me so I will let ya'll know.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pharaoh's registered name is SSA Fharaoh, his dam is SSA Aladdins Rose and his Sire is Barakel Blackstar and Fharaoh was born in 4-2002, if anyone knows how I can look up more, let me know,I have his predigree but I am not a registered member of the web site


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought your boy looked Babson Egyptian! His sire is straight Egyptian and has some lines to the Babson horses (Daaldan, Fa Serr, and Sirecho).....
Barakel Blackstar Arabian

I wasn't able to find any info on his dam tho, however seeing as she has Aladdinn in her name, she must go back to *Aladdinn, he was Polish and so nice, he sired a lot of very nice performance horses and also horses that did very well at halter too.

You have a nice horse there!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pharaoh's Dam goes back to dam-strike a pozze, and sire-indian ferzon. Thanks, I think he is a nice horse too,I want more Arabians.They are amazing horses, I just use Pharaoh as a trail horse.Maybe one day I'll get into showing and halter.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I looked up his dam's pedigree....very nice! I love the Crabbet breeding, and the Polish is great too.... Strike, *Druzba, Barbary, Pulque, Ferzon, Gay Rouge.....all wonderful lines that are becoming more rare.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

there's some beautiful horses here!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

here is the mare I ride. not the greatest pics but they are pics.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the "zebra" Arabian! Is she ever pretty. And good job with those stripes, they look good!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

this is Princess. 13.3 hand mare


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Princess is beautiful, I really like her build.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

there both my friends horses who I use. so. there both nice =]


----------



## mwalls (Mar 4, 2009)

Janasse said:


> Yes he was a fantastic horse. His sire, Top Contender, I believe was the Reserve National Champion in like '96 or something like that. I have the artilcle somewhere in here. Also his grandsire, El Mohktar, played "The Black" in The Black Stallion Returns. He was bred to show and when he could no longer compete they just left him at the stable they were boarding him here on the mainland (he was origninally from Hawaii). Broke my heart to hear his story. Anyone that saw him could only comment on how beautiful he was, not on his gimpy leg. Anyways sorry for blabbing. Arabian Pride I guess


Hey,
i know this horse very well. my aunty judy jordan sold him to barbra hale this ugly phillipino chick who gelded him and took him to the mainland. that was the last i heard of him. how is he? i recently bought a colt by him. he doesnt make 3 until march 31st and hes big. 15.3 and a half. hes half paint. i doubt the dam is registered but.. dude. talk to me!!!! email : [email protected] my name is monique... i probably wont visit this site much.. but please let me know how "Tori" is. thanks.


----------



## brookvillequine (Mar 3, 2009)

this is my daughter brooke's 29 year old arabian. Her name is peri banu! They are best friends


----------



## mwalls (Mar 4, 2009)

there is no way he died! dude. i cannot believe barbara for leaving him like that. im gunna kill the *****. dude. please email me [email protected] i must know what happened. please! thanks monique


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rina:
Five year old Registered Sabino Arabian mare. 










Pedigree:
Jandala Ballerina Arabian

Roxy:
Coming two year old Registered Sabino Arabian filly.










Pedigree:
Masterpeices Tradition Arabian

Surf:
Thirteen year old Registered Arabian Mare.










Pedigree:
Jrr Surf Dancer Arabian

Comet:
Five year old Registered Arabian Mare.










Pedigree:
Comets Bey Lee Arabian

Maiden:
Four year old Registered Sabino Arabian mare.










Pedigree:
K Mastered It Arabian

Rythm:
5 year old Registered Arabian Mare.










Pedigree:
Ok Rythm of My Heart Arabian

Bree:
Six year old Registered Arabian Mare.










Pedigree:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ok+brianna


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Khandi:
Coming yearling Registered Arabian filly.










Pedigree:
Wsa Khanadian Khandi Arabian

Tibby:
Five year old Registered Arabian Mare.
(Pics coming soon!)

Pedigree:
Liberty Reign Arabian


Khoda (R Khasper x My Jolly):
Five year old Registered Arabian Stallion.










Pedigree:
Khemos Khanadian Arabian

Justice:
Thirteen year old Registered Arabian Stallion.










Pedigree:
Wra Jambouree Justice Arabian


Shai:
Eighteen year old Registered Arabian Stallion.










Pedigree:
Shais Commander Arabian


----------



## Danena (Mar 9, 2009)

Thee Vision SL 
Our Breeding Stallion
Taken in 2007








Firedancer Dejuli
Mare taken 2008








Thee Jester JD
Taken in 2008 just turned a year old








Thee Absolom
Taken in 2007 1/2 brother to our stallion. He is a Thee Asil son and is for sale at this time.








Danena
J & D Arabians
janddarabians


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful horses Denena! I love Absolom!


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

This threads been inactive for a bit, but I'll put a few of my arabs up anyways .

Wonderful horses everyone! If I do so say so myself with a perhaps biased view as a lover fo arabains myself . Remali, your lovely grey gelding you had especially caught my eye, his build and presence in the pic realyl drew me to him. 

Okay. The first ones are Cool Water Sahib who is a purebred arabian gelding we (my family and I) bred using an outside stallion with one of our broodmares before our stud was of age to breed. He's a lovely boy. Would make a perfect allrounder as he does well at shows, always placing at these outings. Loves to jump or just go out for a nice relaxing ride. Has endurance bloodlines and really could just go and go and go, but we haven't done any endurance rides yet. He's also for sale - the slight downside of running a stud (although selling them and seeing them out performing with others is the upside to not having them all stay home with us ).


















Next is our stud himself. Cool Water Tahmal, who is 97% Crabbet breeding. He's such a lovely boy, very well-mannered, lovely movement, and of course produces lovely foals. 










This is one of his sons Cool Water Tira. Has dad's wonderful temperament. LOVEs picking up things in his paddock and playing with them. If they make noise they're the bees kness to him . (although shadecloth also does the trick from time to time) Is for sale.











Next is Cool Water Moonshadow. Who is one of our yearlings at present. He's a sweet little purebred gelding who likes to entertain through his childhood frivolities . He's got some egyptian in him from his dam's side. He's not by our stallion though. For sale.










This is another of our stud's progeny, Cool Water Astronomer, purebred Arabian Gelding. Huge stride on this one of Tahmal's, also has a loving temperament. He's also for sale.










And Here is one of the many loves of my life. This is Cool Water Shaleena. She is solely mine, and is most certainly not for sale. We bred her, as well as her mother. Both were/have always had a stubborn streak, but apparently the next generation gets more of it and also is a bit of a missfit. *haha* well, that's what my father reckons anyways. Shelly can be a bit of a handful, but I don't mind that. We have some really awesome moments together which make up for her making a fool of herself in public by chucking a hissy fit every now and again! I certainly wouldn't have her any other way. 


















And thats a few of ours.


----------



## SaS (Mar 20, 2009)

Baileys Legacy 8 yr old gelding








HB Rafs Scherazon 22 year old mare


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

This is Sandi - 15 yr registered Egyptian Arabian


----------



## hawaiirider (May 8, 2009)

*Conteztar*

Janasse

When did you get Conteztar? Where are you located? I have his daughter Conteztar's Charm. You can email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Faith Fraser


----------



## dustylove (May 10, 2009)

I will post some pics of my arabs once i get on my other computer


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*Drool* I love arabs.


----------



## dustylove (May 10, 2009)

Here is my old horse Shah Berray Bey, Dusty, we had to put him down last year. He was a purebred arabian gelding. Here is his pedigree: Shah Berray Bey

















The horse I have right now is Bay Delight, or Bear. She is a half-arabian mare. I dont know all of her pedigree but shes out of HI-MARIAH AQUILLA and BAY SEA. Shes registered but I can not access her full pedigree. If someone knows anything else about her pedigree that would be awesome!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

hawaiirider said:


> Janasse
> 
> When did you get Conteztar? Where are you located? I have his daughter Conteztar's Charm. You can email me at hawaiirider02[email protected]
> Thanks
> Faith Fraser


 
Really?! I got him in December 07. He was my first horse, and although he couldn't really be ridden I loved having him. He passed away in Oct 08 of unknown causes. I'll try to send you some pics later. Can you send me some pics at [email protected]?


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

i posted some pics of my man already but now he is shed out and so much cuter in my opinion, He is a yearling not registered, but could be, his father is psynario, grandsire is padrons psyche, He is absolutely amazing do far. ley me know what you think.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

crystal8489 said:


> i posted some pics of my man already but now he is shed out and so much cuter in my opinion, He is a yearling not registered, but could be, his father is psynario, grandsire is padrons psyche, He is absolutely amazing do far. ley me know what you think.


 
crystal nice little horse! ive got a padron grandson. My geldings sire was Prixtender...ill attach a pic of Prixtender...


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

he is very pretty


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

This is Bubby. He's a 4 year old gelding that was given to me last fall as a half starved stallion. He was skin & bones, but is looking much better now, and is no longer being overly amorous towards my mares. 








From the same folks, we got Sparky. I will post better pics of them soon - they're still shedding, and are a mess right now. Sparky is out of HS Tadeusz - a son from one of the Halsdon Arabians owned by the drummer of the rolling stones. I'm going to try to get Sparky registered with a fitting name.... Please forgive the bad pic. He'd just gotten here, and was under fed & very wormy. He is fat & sassy now, wormed every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's Hoku. She's a 17yr. purebred Arabian mare.
1st pic: I took this one the day after I bought her (have a million more from that day but I won't torture you all)
2nd pic: No, she doesn't have a really long beard, it's just my hair.
3rd pic: I like this one . . . she looks like a dappled brown! (she does look more dappled in other pics) Is there such thing as a dappled brown? When I got her registration papers in the mail it was talking about identifying horse colors (or somethin') and had one that was called dappled brown.
4th pic: Just getting in some exercise .


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

I forgot to ask. Does she look overweight or underweight? I just got her last month and I'm still figuring out a good amount of food. On the Arabian website I read that they're supposed to be round not angular. Right now if you look at her straight from behind her back kinda looks like a pointed rooftop and then it rounds at her belly. Does that sound like she's underweight? She looked round when when we got her but the people at the barn have been giving her less cause they thought she was fat (they're not Arabian "knowledgeable") (she might have been though cause she wasn't getting out and not getting any kind of exercise but that's what happens when you eat food and never exercise).


----------



## jacksmom (May 21, 2009)

oi everyones arabs are so pretty.
total arab addict here.
i have a 4 year old 3/4 registered arab gelding.
other quarter is saddlebred.
jack is a real stinker personality for like 7 horses in him, 
love him to bits. he is in training to be a hunter pleasure horse.

bathtime at a show









same show









he's a dork









our first show.









he believes in cooties.









heza thief!









true arab style.









potential to be on tv? lol









last year.









were tight.









this year first show.









ignore me xD








okay i'll stop sorry got carried away xD

i won't show you the mare i used to ride as it will be twice as bad as this lawl.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I love Arabians! Yours are so gorgeous! The one horse in my "barn" on here is an Arabian/Saddlebred cross. I'm too lazy to post the pics on this thread XD He's also my avatar. It's so awesome to know so many people love Arabs and Arab crosses!


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

This is my 8 year old Arabian mare. Her registered name is CKP Sabrea, and her barn name is Cherokee. I use her for trails, barrels, poles, WP, and some jumping.


----------

